# December pomps



## bike n fish (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi ya'll....need some input on December pomp fishing. We're stationed here in Texas but planning a winter-vaca mid-december for a week to P-cola and Destin. I was stationed there a while back and cannot remember when the winter pomp run occurred. Any input/knowledge would be greatly appreciated. I prefer to toss a jig at 'em from the surf, rocks, or piers.

Thanks......and oh how I envy you folks who get to live and fish the Emerald coast on a daily basis, truly blessed.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the "run" is generally considered to be Oct-Nov but I fished New Year's Day last year at Navarre and caught a couple of nice pomps and a slot red. I think some are around all year.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*December Pomps*

It all depends on the weather/water temperatures. I have caught them year round. There are some that hang around; just moving offshore as the water changes.

Bundle up and go for it :thumbup:

Welcome to Pensacola. JMHO C2


----------

